# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Mass Bars and restaurants clos for a month by order of Gov

## oyarde

Other states and cities with closings are California , Illinois , Ohio , Nashville Tenn , NYC, five Penn. counties, Washington and New Orleans .

----------


## AngryCanadian

I have a feeling it will happen here in Canada very soon. The most damage would hurt the local cafes.

----------


## specsaregood

> Other states and cities with closings are California , Illinois , Ohio , Nashville Tenn , NYC, five Penn. counties and New Orleans .


DW was listening to an interview by some health official that advises Trump last night.  And he was saying he and others are recommending to Trump that mandate 48hour or longer house-restriction nationwide.  That so far trump has resisted.

----------


## oyarde

I would not go to Mass  but if I did hopefully AF would host me for a drink .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Canada will be shutting down to non residents . That would hurt the economy there a great deal I think .

----------


## Warlord

This is going to lead to mass unemployment.

----------


## oyarde

> This is going to lead to mass unemployment.


11 states now , add  Maryland , New Jersey , New York , Rhode Island , Michigan  and Conn to the list .

----------


## Todd

How is this "mandate" even considered legal when most states constitutions forbid governments from denying freedom of assembly?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I would not go to Mass  but if I did hopefully AF would host me for a drink .


Of course, Great Sachem.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> How is this "mandate" even considered legal when most states constitutions forbid governments from denying freedom of assembly?


Oh piffle...you and your "bills of rights" and "due process".

----------


## Sammy

Once again the Government is destroying Jobs!

----------


## Anti Globalist

This better not get announced in Indiana.  My birthday is tomorrow and I plan on going out to eat to celebrate by the end of the week.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How is this "mandate" even considered legal when most states constitutions forbid governments from denying freedom of assembly?


Most likely they have declared states of emergency, which probably allows it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is a tough one. Many people can’t lose income. I’d assume that employees could get expedited UI.

I wonder if some landlords would share in the burden if a business is temporarily closed down? Perhaps this order makes that more likely?

----------


## oyarde

> This better not get announced in Indiana.  My birthday is tomorrow and I plan on going out to eat to celebrate by the end of the week.


I'll have a shot of Beam for you . Happy Birthday !

----------


## kpitcher

> This is a tough one. Many people can’t lose income. I’d assume that employees could get expedited UI.
> 
> I wonder if some landlords would share in the burden if a business is temporarily closed down? Perhaps this order makes that more likely?


I have seen some local utilities say they will not shut off utilities during the crisis which is fine until it is over, but it's not like people who have been unemployed are suddenly going to have funds to catch up.  

If this lasts for long there are going to be a huge number of very financially hurt people. When studies have shown that over half the country would have to go into debt to handle a $500 emergency, I think this counts as an emergency. Businesses will also be hurting. I can't imagine how much corned beef for St Patty day festivities is going to go to waste at every local bar.

----------


## oyarde

> This is a tough one. Many people can’t lose income. I’d assume that employees could get expedited UI.
> 
> I wonder if some landlords would share in the burden if a business is temporarily closed down? Perhaps this order makes that more likely?


I can mail out notices to the two guys renting my two rentals that if the pay me all the money they owe me from years prior out of tax refunds I will wave June & July rent after I pay May property tax .LOL

----------


## Anti Globalist

Welp bars and restaurants are closed in Indiana now.  @oyarde we should scalp the people responsible for this.

----------


## MelissaCato

Well, today is the first day of PA shut down. No work for me (Mel's Diner) till further notice !!! 
I fired up 1 of 3 smokers early this morning. This is like a vacation to me. 

Got a 2 month head start on my smoked meats and jerky !!!

YeeeHawwww

Now if only Ron Paul was running for POTUS ... sooo much time on my hands !!!!

----------


## Danke

*Gov. Walz closes restaurants and bars until March 27*

*Walz closes all MN restaurants, bars to public. Also: fitness clubs, theaters, more. Delivery and curbside pickup OK.*Gov. Tim Walz on Monday closed all Minnesota restaurants and bars to the public in response to the coronavirus pandemic.
Also closed: movie theaters, fitness clubs, gyms, cafes, bowling alleys, bingo halls, hookah bars, arcades, and country clubs — to name a few of a wide range of closures of businesses where people gather and can spread germs.
“We’re seeing people still congregate in large numbers,” Walz said, emphasizing that Minnesota is entering a crucial window for slowing the spread of COVID-19. “We need to stop congregating.”
The order goes into effect at 5 p.m. Tuesday and extends to 5 p.m. March 27 — although Walz said he expects he will likely order the closures to last beyond that.

----------


## oyarde

> Welp bars and restaurants are closed in Indiana now.  @oyarde we should scalp the people responsible for this.


 true , surrendering commerce like that is pretty candyass this early in the game .

----------


## Slave Mentality

> This better not get announced in Indiana.  My birthday is tomorrow and I plan on going out to eat to celebrate by the end of the week.


Happy Birthday!

----------


## Sammy

> This better not get announced in Indiana.  My birthday is tomorrow and I plan on going out to eat to celebrate by the end of the week.


Happy Birthday Bro! I like Grover Cleveland a lot 2nd best President in the US History

----------


## phill4paul

N.C. just closed bars and restaurants. Going to church is now a misdemeanor.

----------


## Carlybee

Houston closed bars for 2 weeks and restaurants closed to dining in.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> This better not get announced in Indiana.  My birthday is tomorrow and I plan on going out to eat to celebrate by the end of the week.


Happy Birthday AG!

----------


## Matt Collins

Florida Governor just did this nonsense:

http://miamiherald.com/news/coronavi...241265686.html

----------


## oyarde

Bars still open in seven states , Tenn ( not Nashville ) , texas ( not Houston ) , Indian Territory , Missouri , Mississippi , Wyoming and Idaho .

----------


## Suzanimal

City of Atlanta shutdown bars today. A lot of other smaller communities have shut them down, too. I wouldn't be surprised if the state shuts everyone down.

----------

